

How We Rebuilt Our Business Model – In One Week - ilikescience
http://planetary.io/notes/long-live-the-studio

======
hvperborea
I don't seem to get why this is called a "Rebuilt Business Model". Seems more
like just offering the same service (design consulting) but calling it
something new. With that said, I like the imagery on your site.

------
bzalasky
Having worked at a place that sold web design packages in the past, I'm fairly
convinced that I'll only work for design/development clients that can afford
to pay hourly. That being said, this could be a good way for them to pick up
some narrowly scoped work from their existing client base. Assuming that
customers understand the deal, it could work. In my experience, they'll want
to make changes, and the best way to handle that situation is by the hour.

------
davidw
Productized consulting is probably a step up from regular old just selling
your time and worth investigating for people doing consulting. If you can nail
down what the product is and how to produce it in a fairly regular way, then
you can hire someone to do it while you sell it, and grow the business.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I agree, if nothing else the productized plans are directly addressing
business problems that the client has - which is a much better starting point
than some random hourly work.

------
drakaal
This isn't a business model rebuild. It is hardly a business remodel. You
changed your pricing, and a purchase model.

If you changed your business model you would be going from Hourly Design
Consulting for pay, to something like Selling predesigned websites.

Or offering self service design.

AirBNB changed the "hotel" business model because it went from B2C to C2C.

Tesla changed the Car business model from Franchisee to Consumer to "Direct to
consumer".

Several Design studios, and stock photo companies changed their business model
from "Design once sell once" to "Design once sell many" but all you did was
change your pricing model.

~~~
vidar
They are indeed redesigning how they frame their work to their clients. Even
though the technical work is similar, the customer relationship is different.

